# DJ5B to DJ5E "Electruck" conversion



## Aelwero (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh... I forgot. The current tranny is an auto, and i HATE it. (long story, but bascially it's a chrysler auto modified by AMC just enough to make it ridiculously impossible) I'd be VERY interested in any and all suggestions relating to specific tranny types (or not having one, see the regen pedal paragraph!) and/or clutches (like the flexibility of hydraulic for this...).


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Aelwero said:


> Thinking about converting my 1971 postal jeep.


Here's my factory DJ5E.










A 1978, I think. It has a 96V system with 11 inch motor direct drive. Nothing practical about it. Not a good choice for a donor, but could be a fun novelty project.


----------



## Aelwero (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice  

There's nothing practical about mine with an I6 either  It always has been and always will be a "novelty jeep".


----------

